# Better Gas Mileage ROCKS



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

What can you do to get the best gas mileage out of your SR20DE.

And what are some of you getting in way of gas mileage as in MPG not by tank

I have heard you can lean the fuel mixture out but have no idea how to do something like that. I would like to know how to get good gas mileage similar to the idea of the 10 minute tune up for power.

Like to get faster track times you can bump the timing , remove the airbox ,remove spare tire ,etc ,etc ,etc

But what if your going on a long trip and what rather have better Gas mileage for a sacrifice in power. Personaly If I could gain 3-6MPG on a trip I would GLADLY give up 20 to 50hp just so I could have better fuel economy.

I mean come on guys its not ALL about power And I don't want to lose power all the time just on a sustain trip.

Any gain is better no gain

I would like to see mine be able to 33MPG or maybe 36MPG.

1991 Sentra SE-R
New-to-me JDM SR20DE
Stock motor
ACT clutch and pressure plate
MT-90 Redline tranny fluid 
Stock airbox and exaust(couldn't afford the upgrade)


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

DUH! get a GA. ***


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

well i wont call you a ***... but my car is stock except for intake and i get almost 40mpg on my 400mile trip to and from college... 

all i do is put it in fifth and do like 80mph all the way...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

lovemysan, unless you didn't know, this forum is for helping people out, not for stupid name-calling. Keep your ass away from here if you wish to continue such behavior.

For better gas mileage, I would suggest that you not lead-foot, shift gears at lower-rpm, and do regulart tune-up. Other than that, the only other option would be to go back to stock.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

your right I retract the statement. But I did help him install his jdm sr. In my yard. We're related. lovemysan, lovemyser and he's the copycat.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

The lighter your car is the better the gas mileage will be on that same car. I know nothing about a "ten minute tune up" but a FULL tuneup would help. Also driving at a constant speed will help also.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You could try a '91 300ZX TT fuel filter. Somehow it boost gas mileage a few MPG. I have been getting 21 MPG lately. 
And what do you mean MPG not by the tank? How else are you supposed to gauge gas mileage? I put gas in my tank, I divide my mileage by the amount of gallons I just put in and I have my MPG. Unless I put in more gas than when the thing clicks off, I'm going to get an accurate reading, and in that case my number would come out lower if anything.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

If you want MPG, get a 3 cylinder Geo Metro, I hear they get close to 50.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Or you could do like Ben and put an SR20 in a geo metro and have a fast as hell 1600 lb. car.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *Or you could do like Ben and put an SR20 in a geo metro and have a fast as hell 1600 lb. car.  *


I havent seen or heard about that in a long while. Did he ever finish that??? I think we all had that idea but never had the stones or cash to try.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha gas milage tun up,300zx tiwn turbo fuel filter, 02 sensor, air filter, fuel injector cleaner, clean the throttle body(take care doing this), use 91 octane. I get 26 mpg with 85 and 87 octane, 27-28 with 91 . 33mpg on an sr20 is crazee, I wish I could get that  40 bux per week for gas is killing me

edit...
I loved my 3 banger metro 48 mpg, that thing rocked, till one of the pistons decided it didnt' wanna fire anymore


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

try only running on 4 gears. after 5th gear decided to reject me, my mpg went down, and then i got a genious idea, since my rpm were revving too high in a lower gear, i just went slower, and used my cruise control!...


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*mileage*

Run your tires to max load air pressure as per what your sidewalls of the tire say. Another thing I noticed, is when I use fuel injector cleaner (in your gas) for that tank full of fuel my mileage increases.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanx for the replys guys.

On my quest for better MPG I will try all of the above, except the geo metro idea LOL they suck my brothe had one and your right it got 45-50 mpg I have a new dealer ship fuel filter but I will go ahead and change it for the 300z one. And the tire pressure thing I'll do that and of course the T.B. and O2 sensor.

Another question can you do something to the timing to get it get better MPG 
OR can you lean the Air/Fuel mixture manualy?

Thanx again


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

harris81 said:


> *lovemysan, unless you didn't know, this forum is for helping people out, not for stupid name-calling. Keep your ass away from here if you wish to continue such behavior.*


It's Samo's mini me! Good work Harris! 

I notice a great increase in gas mileage when using higher octane gas in my Mom's 302hp Lincoln Aviator. The car is equipped with a message station that tells all the stats of the car, including mpg, so I can be sure that the 93 oct actually makes a difference. I am pretty sure that higher octane gas has less contaminents in it, so the car will run more smoothly. I haven't driven my on a long trip so I don't know the effects of gas on the 1.6 but I am sure the results will be similar.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Tune up, proper air pressure, o2 sensor, air filter, fuel filter, the list could go on and on.....................


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

A friend of my wife's has a Jetta TDI it gets like 50 mpg in the city and isn't near as lame as a Metro.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Well I'm collecting a list of of things you can do to a sr20 to get optimum gas mileage and will post another forum for all to see when I'm done.

Is that something a lot of you will like to see???? Please respond if so


----------



## Bimmerphile (Mar 25, 2003)

My dad's got 42 last tank, its a stock GA. I can't wait to see what it does after new plugs and fuel filter and possibly Mobil 1 synthetic!


----------



## H2J (Aug 6, 2002)

I've read some articles saying that cars that were made to run on 87 octane gas should be filled up with only 87 octane gas and going any higher may hurt the mileage. Can someone explain this?


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Things like a, free flwoing exhaust, CAI and under drive pulley typically help with mileage and power. Taller tires can also help on the highway, but may hurt in town. Make sure your tires have plenty of air. Low tires will hurt mileage.

You will have to drive a lot of miles for gas savings to pay for mods.

FWIW - My 380 rwhp Trans Am gets 17-18 in the city, and recently averaged 28.2 mpg on one leg of a trip.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

I noticed that my GA16 gets better mpg on 89 than 87, and its very noticable


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

grrr, my GA is barely breaking the 30mpg highway. 93 octane, timming to 15Degrees, rest all stock.


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

can the 300z fuel filter just be swapped in or do you need to change anything


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Reground your MAF. I was getting 24 Mpg max with mixed, highway/city. My MAF was reading like 17-19mv when it's supposed to be under 2. So I reground it, now it reads about 2 mv and on my last tank of gas I got 30mpg with about 50/50 city/highway! It's like I'm driving my XE again!  I'm going to pick up a 300zx TT filter this week and throw it in and see what happens. I'm pretty sure you can just put it in without making any changes, I'll let you know though.


----------

